# tegus and dogs



## aron77 (Apr 4, 2018)

How do your dogs feel about your tegu? .


----------



## Walter1 (Apr 4, 2018)

Both parties ignore each other through the fence of the outdoor enclosure. One, a beagle mix, the other a pointer.


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Apr 6, 2018)

I don`t own a dog at present and have never intergrated dog and tegu before..... but I believe any animals if intergrated properly can learn to live alongside each other very happily .... My past experiences are Dog with cats and parrot, also dog with cats and beardies and I've never really had any problems although I never left the parrot and cats in same room alone, due to the cats being siamese/oriental and sly little feckers


----------



## Walter1 (Apr 6, 2018)

That's the difference- Trustworthy while you're there or at least minimal problems. Never leave alone. In my case, not sure what would happen if no fence barrier.


----------



## Zyn (Apr 6, 2018)

My wife and I have 5 dogs pit bull golden retriever pug maltease and a Yorky. I don’t let them interact face to face. To many issues could happen, so I don’t do it but I do have a gate that gets put up seperating the living room and kitchen. No problems this way and they can still see each other. Sev only cares because if he really wanted he could kill the Yorky. The rest of them ignore him but the pit sits on the other side of the fence and just watches sev for hours. I’ll try to get a picture some time


----------



## aron77 (Apr 6, 2018)

Zyn said:


> My wife and I have 5 dogs pit bull golden retriever pug maltease and a Yorky. I don’t let them interact face to face. To many issues could happen, so I don’t do it but I do have a gate that gets put up seperating the living room and kitchen. No problems this way and they can still see each other. Sev only cares because if he really wanted he could kill the Yorky. The rest of them ignore him but the pit sits on the other side of the fence and just watches sev for hours. I’ll try to get a picture some time



I have a pit bull and a bulldog. The pit concerns me because he has a strong prey drive but I have never had a more pleasing and obedient dog while the bulldog has no prey drive but I have never seen a less pleasing and obedient dog and she once snapped at my blue tongue, what she would have done I don't know as she plays rough but has never tried to hurt anything though jealousy is a factor. My hope would be that I get home from work and feed everyone and then we all just chill in the living room until bed time.


----------



## VenusAndSaturn (Apr 7, 2018)

My small dog seems to want to play with my tegu most of the time, meanwhile two of my three larger dogs don't really care and one of them is a bit scared of her. The third I've never put her near him as he would surely kill her. 

Speaking of my small dog Oreo is actually the only reptile she lets near her, before she got worse with her back legs she would actually cuddle with my tegu on my bed underneath a basking light. Outside she's pretty energetic somehow and every time I'm out there with her and Oreo she tries to get her to play with her, and of course Oreo could care less.


----------



## Walter1 (Apr 7, 2018)

Wide range of dogs, wide range of responses. The little dog story is great, especially with an apathetic tegu.


----------



## Guman (Apr 9, 2018)

Our cat gets beat up by the Tegu, iguana, and beardies. However, they are never together without supervision. Rags is feeling better and if the cat is out he runs full speed at the cat. The cat goes and hides. The beardies like to bite the cat on the nose and iguana likes to smack him with her tail if he gets too close.


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Apr 10, 2018)

aron77 said:


> I have a pit bull and a bulldog. The pit concerns me because he has a strong prey drive but I have never had a more pleasing and obedient dog while the bulldog has no prey drive but I have never seen a less pleasing and obedient dog and she once snapped at my blue tongue, what she would have done I don't know as she plays rough but has never tried to hurt anything though jealousy is a factor. My hope would be that I get home from work and feed everyone and then we all just chill in the living room until bed time.



A strong prey drive shouldn't make a difference ..... My Rhodesian Ridgeback X Staff pittbull had a very strong prey drive and would chase anything out of our house on walks but the animals he lived with (upto 15 cats and kittens, 2 beardies, and a parrot at a time) were part of HIS PACK and he would live along side them with no problems and be friends with most even theirprotector at times.


----------



## Tucker (Apr 11, 2018)

My Boston (Zeppelin) and Bender get along great. At first Zeppelin couldn’t control his curiosity about Bender and would get all in his face sniffing and licking but Bender eventually got tired of it, hissed at Zeppelin and opened his mouth really wide. Now they respect each other’s space and get along fine, they even share the basking spot together.


----------



## Walter1 (Apr 11, 2018)

Such contentment.


----------



## onnie0047 (May 3, 2018)

Two pits, one is 15 and one is 6. They sniff and come to me when I handle the tegus, but keep their distance. When I have the Tegus on the Floor they keep their distance and stay on the other side of the room. Now the Cat, well thats WAS another story, his drive to hunt overwhelmed his somewhat limited knowledge what was right or wrong. as long as I was there, he just sat there....but if I left the room he would climb on the cages or tanks and do his best to get his paw inside the cage. eventually he realized it was futile and for the most part gave up. Dave the cat was one of the smartest cats we had ever had, except when it came to prey mice and the Tegus then all his smarts went out the window. Dave is no longer with us as of January due to a incurable illness but he memory lives on, even though I have don't have to check on the Tegus in their cages as much as I use to do.


----------



## Trede (May 3, 2018)

I do not have a dog, but Talia spends a lot of time around them during the summer. I take her to parks, and my general observations are:
* Larger dog = larger chance of being scared and hiding behind mom/dad (watching a German or Rotty whimper while their human explains that they're "never like this" is priceless)
* Corgis love tegus apparently...like a lot...pretty much without fail
* Since Talia is super mellow, tolerant, and docile (standard YMMV stuff), I've been able to rely on the dog owner's intuition about how the dog generally is. Usually playful dogs need an extra eye just because they want to play. Usually calm dogs stay pretty calm.

As for her interactions with my cat, they pretty much ignore each other except when they don't. I used to get way more nervous when they'd play tag, but now I just keep an eye on them. Neither the tegu nor the cat has shown any aggression, in spite of both racing up and down the hallway at full tilt. One of these days I'll be able to get a video, but usually they're done after a lap or two.


----------

